# New 5.4 oz Revo MGX



## bearsphan3.14 (May 27, 2011)

Yet another Revo from Abu Garcia. Looks like a great baitcaster for light lures and line. Especially since it only has 12 lb drag. That is the lowest of all Abu baitcasters as far as I know.
https://www.abugarcia.com/products/reels/low-profile-baitcast-reels/revo/revo-mgx


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks sharp! Anyone know a price point?


----------



## fender66 (Jun 1, 2011)

Very nice. Love the specs. Hate this.....MSRP - $349.95

Way off my price plate and I'm a REVO fanatic!


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2011)

Have you noticed the speed ratios for the "high speed" version? Wow! :shock:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jim said:


> Have you noticed the speed ratios for the "high speed" version? Wow! :shock:



I did..the "high speed" is probably too fast for me....plus, they are all right handed anyway. I'd have to fish backwards and stand on my head to use those? :|


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2011)

It is odd to me that they are both high speed but one even more so than the other.

I am thinking dropshot reel scenario? :-k


----------



## fender66 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm thinking the real fast one would be great if you just want to go out and tease the fish. You could retrieve your lure fast enough so the fish can't catch it! :LOL2:


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 1, 2011)

Because this reel is so much more compact and ergonomic than anything on the market today, we introduced new gear ratios for the MGX that provide similar line retrieve rates as other existing Revo reels. The Revo MGX 7.1:1 gear ratio provides similar inches per turn "IPT" to other standard 6.4:1 Revo models (28" IPT). The Revo MGX 7.9:1 high speed gear ratio model provides similar IPT to other 7.1:1 high speed Revo models (31" IPT).


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Because this reel is so much more compact and ergonomic than anything on the market today, we introduced new gear ratios for the MGX that provide similar line retrieve rates as other existing Revo reels. The Revo MGX 7.1:1 gear ratio provides similar inches per turn "IPT" to other standard 6.4:1 Revo models (28" IPT). The Revo MGX 7.9:1 high speed gear ratio model provides similar IPT to other 7.1:1 high speed Revo models (31" IPT).



Makes sense now.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 1, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Way off my price plate and I'm a REVO fanatic!



Have any STXs? I'm interested in hearing your opinion of them, and comparing that to mine.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 1, 2011)

bassboy1 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > Way off my price plate and I'm a REVO fanatic!
> ...



I have three STXs. Two are 7:1:1 and one is 4:4:1. Love them all. Very smooth and the best drag system I've found. Very few backlashes too. Now I will say that I have a new Curado 50 E that so far I like just as much. I've had it out twice now and have been very impressed. Different drag system all together, but I'd still recommend either of these two for sure!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 1, 2011)

fender66 said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > fender66 said:
> ...



Yours have any bearing rattle? Mine has rattled pretty much from day 1. It is a very smooth reel, with a great drag system, but the dang thing has bearings that rattle. I've heard a few other people say the same, and actually feel the SX is a superior reel.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 2, 2011)

Have not experienced any bearing rattle at all. Surprises me that you do as I've never heard this before. I'll certainly be paying attention to it though.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 3, 2011)

Abu is giving one away here. Good luck.
https://wildfireapp.com/website/6/contests/121596

If any tinboater wins this due to this post, they must send it to me so I can check it out. Finders fee, you know


----------



## fender66 (Jun 3, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Abu is giving one away here. Good luck.
> https://wildfireapp.com/website/6/contests/121596
> 
> If any tinboater wins this due to this post, they must send it to me so I can check it out. Finders fee, you know



Wow...I'm for sure! Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## fender66 (Jun 8, 2011)

DANG...another picture I can't see. I'm going to quit this job so I can't see all the pictures on this site from home. :mrgreen:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 8, 2011)

fender66 said:


> DANG...another picture I can't see. I'm going to quit this job so I can't see all the pictures on this site from home. :mrgreen:



Looks like a Quantum smoke. No price tag in the picture, but its pricey :wink:

I was reading up on it, and saw a picture with no line on it. MAN IS THAT A SHALLOW SPOOL. Some people are complaining about it, but I think its long over due. I'm sick of backing all my reels with $1.99 mono from meijers before tying on the good stuff. I don't need 8 bucks worth of flouro on each reel :roll:


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 8, 2011)

Is that next months giveaway? It is pretty bad a$% looking. How did it and the Verdict feel? Spool that up with some Berkley NanoFil and kick some fishy butt.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 8, 2011)

I have been seeing videos on facebook about this reel constantly. It looks pretty sweet but is definately not a reel for me. Thats too light for me and there's not enough drag. 

I do have to say though, reels are getting ridiculous. They are getting as bad as trying to keep up with new electronics and I love it


----------



## newcar16 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a Revo sx and love it.....would have loved to buy the MGX but at $349.00 for the list price it was definately out of my price range. I'm sure that in the next year the price will be coming down. especially if you look on ebay. great deals there


----------

